# my wife cuts my hair with dog clippers



## spock (Nov 21, 2010)

don't laugh. we bought an oyster golden A5 clipper(for dogs)at an antique store. it was like new with 2 clipper heads. there is no plastic guard as each head (two piece) cuts to a precise height. we use the 1/8 in head as she gives me a buzz. the blades are extremely sharp and cut quickly. the motor is very quiet and replacement parts are available. it is far superior to any clippers that i have ever bought for human hair. cost new about $130-140. 

when she is done, i usually sit and shake hands!


----------



## Vinniec5 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Oster's were the clippers Professional Barbers used for years, my father still uses his and they are over 40yrs old. well oiled and work like new. No one bought the cheap crap then, It couldn't be sterilized in the shop


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 3, 2011)

Woof!


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2011)

at least those aren't wool shears... in well trained hands they won't hurt, but boy do they look vicious...


----------



## DM51 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## beerwax (Aug 4, 2011)

andis agc2 pet clippers . first i cut the poochs hair , then i do mine. works better than all the el cheapo human clippers ive owned. i have a 2mm and if im letting me hair down a 5 mm blade. afterwards we go out the back and check the car wheels and telegraph poles. cheers.


----------



## brembo (Aug 4, 2011)

I've cut my own hair since 1994 with set of Oster dog clippers. I bought them originally for my dog at the time (border colliexgerman shepherd) that would get mats fairly easily. One day while brushing my teeth I noticed how badly my hair was receding. So out came the clippers and I buzzed it all off, then the Bic razor took it down to skin level. Bald is good. 45 second showers can be handy.


----------



## northpaw (Oct 14, 2011)

I found our old Wahl pet clippers out in the garage the other day. Cleaned and oiled it, bought a set of guards, and had my wife cut my hair. Worked great!


----------



## Philip2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Couldn't it cut your ears or nostrils, due to having wider spaced teeth than a human hair clipper?


----------



## schizeckinosy (Dec 17, 2013)

The spacing is the same where it counts. The outer teeth are wider on some of the blades but not where the cutting is done.

Source: cutting the family's hair with Andis dog clippers for years!


----------



## Norm (Dec 17, 2013)

Philip2 said:


> Couldn't it cut your ears or nostrils, due to having wider spaced teeth than a human hair clipper?


Be careful the wider spacing will make it very easy to catch skin (ears etc.)

Norm


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2013)

Only thing that matters is that the haircuts look good.


----------

